# Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €



## kerze21 (2. Februar 2014)

*Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Moin,

da ich nicht so richtig schlau aus idealo und Notebooksbilliger wurde wende ich mich einfach mal an euch. 

Ich suche ein 15 Zoll Notebook womit man auch halbwegs zocken kann. Hier mal ne aufzählung der kriterien:
-Wechselbarer Akku
-Nvidia Optimus unterstützung
-Wenn möglich: Matter Bildschirm
-Intel Core i3 oder i5... (ich denke mal alle aktuellen i3´s sind leistungsfähiger als mein i5 430m)
-min. 4 GB RAM
-max. 550€

Mein Jetziger Lappi:
Packard Bell EasyNote TM85-JO013GE
CPU: Intel Core i5 430m 2,27 GHz
GPU: NVidia GeForce GT420m
4GB DDR3 1066 MHz
mit 6600 mah Akku knappe 4 Stunden Laufzeit im Internet.

Wenn noch fragen bestehen einfach fragen 

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## Sir-Battle-one (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Hallo,

Also rein aus dem Gefühl her würde ich sagen das man für 550 € leider keinen Laptop bekommt mit dem man auch nur halbwegs gut zocken kann.


----------



## FREAKonHELL (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

ist eine hd 4400 nicht ansatzweise gaming tauglich?

wenn ja gäbe es da 1-2 geräte
allerdings nicht mit allen Punkten die sich der TE wünscht


----------



## zicco93 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Was wirklich vernünftiges, gibt es für den Preis nicht.
Intel Quadcore, Radeon 8750m, nur 4GB RAM(ist aber kein ding welchen nachzurüsten), kein Windows und glänzendes Display. Lenovo G500s, Core i7-3612QM, 4GB RAM, 1TB (59401627) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Dualcore, Radeon 8750m, wieder 4GB RAM, kein windows aber mattes Display. Acer Aspire E1-572G-54204G50Dnkk, Radeon HD 8750M, Windows 8 (NX.M8JEG.017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/lenovo-g500s-59401627-a1033545.html

Von Nvidia gibt es nichts "zockertauglicheres" in der Preisklasse und eine wirklich lange Akkulaufzeit ist schlicht nicht drin bei dem Budget, denka aber dass du mit beiden Notebooks nicht schlecht fahren würdest.


----------



## iTzZent (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Acer Aspire V5-573G-54204G50akk, schwarz (NX.MCEEG.017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4200U, 2x 1.60GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: N/A • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce  GT 750M, 4GB, HDMI, Mini Displayport • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080,  non-glare • Anschlüsse: 1x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN  802.11a/b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 2in1 (SD/SDHC) • Webcam: 1.3  Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Linpus Linux • Akku: Li-Polymer, 4 Zellen,  3560mAh, 6.5h Laufzeit • Gewicht: 2.00kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock,  beleuchtete Tastatur • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*599,-

*Das wäre mit Abstand das einzige Gerät für unter 600Euro, welches in etwa deinen Erwartungen entspricht. Es kostet zwar 50Euro mehr, hat aber dafür ausschlaggebende Argumente....
- schneller und sparsamer i5 der ULV Serie
- sehr lange Akkulaufzeit von über 7h
- mit Abstand schnellste Grafikkarte in diesem Preissegment (deutlich schneller wie GT740M/HD8750M)
- mattes FullHD *IPS *Display, das beste in der Preisklasse
- sehr leicht mit 2Kg
- beleuchtete Tastatur

Wenn du patu diese 50Euro nicht mehr investieren kannst, musst du halt damit klar kommen, das das Gerät deutlich langsamer und schlechter ausgstattet ist... Dazu verweise ich dich einfach mal auf einen Post, welchen ich gestern verfasst habe.... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/317629-billiges-notebook.html



> Toshiba Satellite C50-A-1DN (PSCGAE-04R025GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> CPU: Intel Core i3-3110M, 2x 2.40GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB HDD  • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GT 740M,  1GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1366x768, glare •  Anschlüsse: 1x USB 3.0,  2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 •  Cardreader: 4in1 (SD/MMC/MS/MS Pro) • Webcam: 1.0  Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen • Gewicht:  2.40kg •  Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: ein Jahr
> *466,- *(und wehe einer mekert wegen den 16Euro über Budget  )
> Damit kann man selbst aktuelle Spiele in der nativen Auflösung in  niedgieren bzw teilweise sogar mittleren Details geniessen. Windows 8.1  ist sogar auch dabei...
> ...


Anbei denn noch 3 Screenshoots der unterschiedlichen Grafikkarten mit gleicher CPU (i5-4200u). Die GT740M entspricht in etwa der Leistung der HD8750M.


----------



## kerze21 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Moin,

sieht ja teilweise ganz gut aus  Gibt es bei den AMD karten auch sowas ähnliches wie NVIDIA Optimus ??

Der Acer v5-573 fällt schonmal flach, weil der AKku nicht / nicht ohne schrauben wechselbar ist.
Sonst wäre er top.
Der Lenovo gefällt mir ganz gut. 

Sonst erhöh ich zur not mal den Preis auf 600€

Den Punkt mit der langen Akkulaufzeit hab ich wieder rausgenommen.

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## iTzZent (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Ja, bei AMD heist das ganze Enduro. Das macht aber nach wie vor noch etwas Probleme... Bei AMD gibt es aber nur eine einzige halbwegs taugliche Grafikkarte in der Preisklasse. Das wäre die HD8750M. Diese ist nur minimal langsamer wie die GT740M. An die GT750M kommen beide Karten lange nicht ran... denn die ist bei weitem schneller.

Naja, auch bei 600Euro bleibt nur das Acer. Es gibt in der Preisklasse einfach keine Alternativen, mit denen man auch noch ein wenig spielen kann. Das mit dem Akku sehe ich nicht so verbissen... dadurch wird das Gerät schön dünn und sehr leicht. Die aktuellen Akku´s muss auch nicht immer rausnehmen, so wie es früher der Fall war. Ich habe mein Akku z.B. noch nie rausgenommen und habe, auch ohne Optimus, immernoch über 3h Akkuleistung, und das bei einem Gamingnotebook (i7-2670QM, 8GB Ram, GTX670M, SDD & HDD)

Was gefällt dir am G500s denn ? Der schnelle Prozessor, dessen Leistung stets nicht abverlangt wird ? Das sehr unterdurchschnittliche Display, welches extrem spiegelt ?

Wenn du wirklich halbwegs anständig spielen willst, würde ich dir mind. die GT750M empfehlen. Hier aber noch ein paar gebrauchte Alternativen...

Medion P6815
☆ Intel core i7 3610QM 
☆ GeForce GT 650M  
☆ 8GB Arbeitsspeicher 
☆ 750GB Festplatte 
☆ 15,6 Zoll Full-HD Bildschirm 

Alienware M14x, Intel Core i5 3210M, NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M | eBay
Intel Core i5 3210M (3MB Cache, up to 3.1 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0)
Windows 7 Home Premium 
NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M Grafikkarte mit 1 GB GDDR5 *<- Dank GDDR5 VRAM schneller wie ine GT750M mit GDDR3 VRAM*

6144 MB Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM mit 1600 MHz (1x2048 MB + 1x 4096 MB)
500-GB-Serial ATA-Festplatte (7200 U/min)
35.6 cm (14") HD, WLED, TrueLife, Blende, (1600x900)
DVD+/-RW-Laufwerk
Creative Sound Blaster Recon 3Di with THX TruStudio ProSoftware


----------



## kerze21 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Moin,

hmmmm... ja den Akku nehm ich auch nie raus, aber auf längeren zugfahrten oder wo keine Steckdosen sind wechsel ich dann doch mal den akku. Und bei meinem 3 Jahre altem Packard Bell hält der Original Akku der mal 2:30 Stunden hielt jetzt nurnoch eine Stunde. Ist ja nich sonderlich viel 

Da ich auf dem Lappi doch ab und zu Videos bearbeiten und rendern würde wäre mehr Leistung schon nich schlecht. 

Die gebrauchten schau ich mir nochmal an.

Mich wunderts schon fast  das man für ~500 Taler nichts wirklich verwertbares kriegt.
Ich hab meinen Lappi vor knapp drei Jahren neu für *grübel* 450 Taler gekriegt. 
Mit nem i5 430m, GeForce GT420m, 500 GB Platte und 4 GB DDR3 RAM rannte der eigentlich ganz gut. Nur geht das Gehäuse langsam kaputt durch den vielen Transport und Verwendung.

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## iTzZent (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Naja, du willst halt damit spielen. Dein Notebook war schon zu langsam, als es damals rausgekommen ist. Sicher ist die CPU stark genug, aber die GPU war schon damals extrem langsam.... Du bekommst heute auch vergleichbare Geräte für 450Euro und auch für weniger... aber du willst dich ja schliesslich verbessern... Und da die Spiele nunmal immer leistungshungriger werden, sollte man gerade bei der GPU nicht sparen, denn eine CPU hat aktuell stets mehr als genug Leistung.

Das Akku beim Acer V3 hält über 7h. Die Komponenten sind dafür ausgelegt, das sie sehr wenig Strom verbrauchen...


----------



## zicco93 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Das AMD enduro funzt bei mir problemlos (i7 2670qm und Radeon 7670), würde aber dennoch auf das Acer v5 von iTzZent greifen, ist das rundere Gesamtpaket.
Sry das muss ich heute morgen übersehen haben. Der Quadcore im Lenovo ist brachial, beim zocken bringt dir aber die GT750m mehr.

Und eins, das deinem jetzigen bei Release damals entspricht: http://geizhals.de/hp-pavilion-15-a024sg-f9f69ea-a1063827.html


----------



## kerze21 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Moin,

nagut  nachdem ich mir nochmal nen Test zu dem v5 durchgelesen habe wirds glaub ich der, wenn in den nächsten 2 monaten nix besseres kommt P/L tchnisch.

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## JPW (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*



kerze21 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nagut  nachdem ich mir nochmal nen Test zu dem v5 durchgelesen habe wirds glaub ich der, wenn in den nächsten 2 monaten nix besseres kommt P/L tchnisch.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe das Acer und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Allerdings habe ich 8gb RAM und mSATA ssd nachgerüstet. 
Das Notebook ist echt super. Die paar Nachteile die es hat sind echt nicht schlimm:
Touchpad reagiert manchmal nicht so gut und fest verbauter Akku. 
Ansonsten hat es nicht so viel Alu wie ein Apple, aber es kostet bedeutend weniger.


----------



## kerze21 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*



JPW schrieb:


> Ich habe das Acer und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Allerdings habe ich 8gb RAM und mSATA ssd nachgerüstet.
> Das Notebook ist echt super. Die paar Nachteile die es hat sind echt nicht schlimm:
> Touchpad reagiert manchmal nicht so gut und fest verbauter Akku.
> Ansonsten hat es nicht so viel Alu wie ein Apple, aber es kostet bedeutend weniger.


 Mooin,

ja speicher und ssd rüste ich dann nach wenn ich wieder genug asche habe. Das Touchpadproblem ist mir recht egal, da ich meistens ne Maus verwende und den fest verbauten akku kriegt man auch irgendwie getauscht 

Was kannst du mir für ne SSD empfehlen ?? 

Und auf wieviel Akkulaufzeit kommst du wenn du im Internet surfst oder nen bissel Office kram machst ??

Und noch ne frage 
Wie heiß wird der unter Last ?? Weil mein Packard Bell kam temparaturtechnisch schon an seine Grenzen 


Gruß
Rouven


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. Februar 2014)

SSD:
http://geizhals.de/crucial-m500-120gb-ct120m500ssd3-a889888.html

Kann man auch in größer nehmen. Dazu sind Notebook-Kühlungen meist recht schnell an ihren Grenzen.


----------



## JPW (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Ja das ist genau die SSD die ich habe. 
Akkulaufzeit ist gut, ich nutze ihn für die Uni und lese PDF Dateien bei niedriger Helligkeit. Dann schafft man schon 6 Stunden. Unter Last oder hohe Helligkeit dann schnell weniger. Tastaturbeleuchtung braucht glaube ich auch nochmal mehr. 

Im normalen Gebrauch ist das Notebook schön kühl und nicht hörbar. 
Beim Spielen wird er schon lauter, allerdings nie unangenehm, aber doch hörbar. 
Heiß leider auch. Vorne zwar nicht aber über den F Tasten wird er wirklich stark heiß. Und qwer werden warm. 
Aber das Notebook ist nunmal sehr dünn und ich denke nicht dass durch die Temperatur Schaden genommen wird. 

Ich nutze es eben meist für Uni und am Wochenende zum Spielen bei Freunden. 
Da hat es 3 Stunden LoL gut überstanden ohne Leistungseinbußen. Also wird er scheinbar nicht so heiß dass er drosselt. 
Anspruchsvollere Spiele laufen auch (dann mit niedrigeren Details oder in 720p), aber dafür habe ich meinen Desktop. 

Das FHD Panel gefällt mir echt gut und ist in der Preisklasse ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.

Ps: Die 4GB Videospeicher sind natürlich Verarschung... (Als würde die Karte die je ausnutzen ) Es handelt sich leider auch nur um DDR3 Speicher und ist deshalb langsamer als eine vollwertige GDDR5 GT750.


----------



## kerze21 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Moin,

da ich bei dem zweiten Modell vom v5-573g jetzt arge Hitzeprobleme hat (was daher kommt das der rechte Lüfter nur arbeitet wenn das Notebook nicht irgendwo draufsteht. Beim ersten fehlte ne Schraube und die 4 aufm Nummernblock klemmte (aber die Lüfter arbeiteten vernünftig)... Jetzt überlege ich ob ich mich mit Acer in Verbindung setze, weil Notebooksbilliger offenbar nicht nochmal Ersatz schicken will oder ob das Notebook ganz zurück geht. 

Wenn ich es zurückschicke was könnt ihr von ungefähr demselben P/L-Verhältnis empfehlen ??

Was würdet ihr machen ??

Ich tendiere ja eher dazu Acer wegen Ersatz zu nerven.

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## FREAKonHELL (9. April 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Nerve Acer wegen Ersatz denn das dauert zwar ne Weile aber was besseres P/L mässig habe ich bisher nicht gefunden ^^


----------



## JPW (9. April 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Tut mir Leid, dass du solche Probleme hast. 

Meins schlägt sich immer noch gut im Uni Alltag und hat jetzt schon einige LoL LANs hinter sich. Da wurden auch schon oft 5 Runden hintereinander gemacht, sodass das Notebook auch echt heiß wurde, aber ich habe nie eine Drosselung bemerkt. Scheint sich also innerhalb der Spezifikationen zu bewegen. 

Wünsche dir noch viel Glück beim Support... :s

Ps: Blu Rays sind super auf dem Bildschirm. Leider sind die 500Gb dann schnell voll.


----------



## kerze21 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Ja sonst is das ja auch ein schönes Notebook, is schnell (wenn es sich nicht runtertaktet) und ist nicht so laut wie erwartet bei der Dicke. Aber das die CPU & GPU gegen 95 °C gehen ist nich ganz normal und nich verwunderlich wenn ein Lüfter nich arbeitet  (Bild der Temps im Anhang)

Joa mal schauen wie schnell Acer is (oder auch nich is) 

Zum Thema Festplatte hatte ich ja schon an ne 1 tb Platte gedacht oder zu der 500er platte noch ne 256er oder 500er SSD...

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## JPW (10. April 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Ja eine Msata SSD lohnt sich. 
Ich habe, wie glaube ich ganz oben schonmal geschrieben, eine Crucial 120gb.
Win 8 startet damit quasi wie aus dem Standby.


----------



## FREAKonHELL (10. April 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Also SSD`s ist ein MUSS, ich habe ja auch ne M500 msata drinne und das tut dem teil richtig gut. 
Ich habe bei mir mit Kampf Windows 7 draufgebügelt und auch das ist sau schnell unterwegs


----------



## kerze21 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Ich wollte dovh das Bild mit den Temps reinwerfen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Rouven


----------



## FREAKonHELL (12. April 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Das ist tatsächlich etwas zu WARM für den V5.
Meiner schafft diese tempraturen nur wenn er auf dem Sofa sitzt und keine Luft bekommt.

Solltest dich echt nochmal mit Acer in Verbindung setzen


----------



## kerze21 (12. April 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*



FREAKonHELL schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich etwas zu WARM für den V5.
> Meiner schafft diese tempraturen nur wenn er auf dem Sofa sitzt und keine Luft bekommt.
> 
> Solltest dich echt nochmal mit Acer in Verbindung setzen


 Hatte ich auch vor  Weiß einer wie lange Acer für den Austausch braucht ??

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## FREAKonHELL (13. April 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Das ganze kann, wenn du Pech hast, 4-6 Wochen dauern wenn du es direkt über Acer abwickelst.


----------



## kerze21 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Suche vernünftiges Notebook zum Zocken und Schulkram bis 550 €*

Moin,

sooo.. Statusupdate:

Acer repariert den Laptop (angeblich innerhalb von 5-7 Werktagen+Versand) und UPS wird den heute abholen... mal schauen wie lange die brauchen 

Gruß
Rouven


----------

